# Lyft full of roaches



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3147893038556488


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

When they Wiggle their antenna at you
It means " Hi"!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Did you report the driver?


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

whoa...that video alone should get you hella freebies and a "see you later" for driver


----------



## Diesel Driver (Feb 23, 2016)

I don't think those are roaches. They are crickets that you buy at a pet store to feed pet lizards. Sometimes the bag they are in fails and they escape. My youngest so had a lizard and we frequently had them roaming the house.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I thought Lyft stopped shared rides??


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

goobered said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3147893038556488


Personally I think that's nasty. But I think that passenger is a horrific person, and nasty themselves. 
if I see a roach, my first instinct isn't to film let alone sit with them lol.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

My reflexes would of kicked in. I would of probably kicked the driver in the head trying to eliminate the roaches.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> My reflexes would of kicked in. I would of probably kicked the driver in the head trying to eliminate the roaches.


I would have screamed bloody murder. Ultimately scaring the driver, then....


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Mista T said:


> Did you report the driver?


Who, me? How would I report the driver from a random video on FB?


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I would have screamed bloody murder. Ultimately scaring the driver, then....
> View attachment 438570


If it has wings im selling the house


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

I was under the impression that ants and roaches didn’t mix.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

AngelAdams said:


> I was under the impression that ants and roaches didn't mix.


Ha!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> If it has wings im selling the house
> View attachment 438574


At that point you need to bring out the gun.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Those are definitely crickets, not cockroaches, I have 5 lizards and I know my crickets 👍


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> At that point you need to bring out the gun.
> View attachment 438579


 "I want people to be afraid of how much they love me." - Michael Scott


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

They just are getting ready to take over when humanity ceases to exist.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

June132017 said:


> They just are getting ready to take over when humanity ceases to exist.


I, for one, welcome our new insect overlords.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

man, I woulda been audi5000 at the sight of 1 cockroach !

sounds like the pax is used to them


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

MissAnne said:


> Those are definitely crickets, not cockroaches, I have 5 lizards and I know my crickets &#128077;


What does it matter, they are still BUGS, eeewwwwww


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

I REPEAT, KNOCK IT OFFF !!!

THOSE ARE COMPANION ROACHES


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

bro imagine how bad is his house infested with roaches

P.S
or thats your service animals and you trying to blame a driver?!


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Maybe he just got tired of cleaning up after paxholes , who think his vehicle is a dining car


----------



## Shakey Jake (May 1, 2015)

I think the passenger set those lose. No one would be calm, and just whip out there phone when they are covered in roaches. Normal people would have freaked the hell out, and demanded that the driver pull over. The fact that they did not say anything at the first sight of a roach should tell you something.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

I love how the pax has their bag of nasty food just sitting their with an open invitation to the crickets


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

a message from Logan

don't worry we have your back

stay awesome

Lyft


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

The second I see the roach, id be like:


Then I would make him pull over and GTFO of his car.

Edit: Didn't realize GIFs don't work, you can click on it tho.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Diesel Driver said:


> I don't think those are roaches. They are crickets that you buy at a pet store to feed pet lizards. Sometimes the bag they are in fails and they escape. My youngest so had a lizard and we frequently had them roaming the house.





MissAnne said:


> Those are definitely crickets, not cockroaches, I have 5 lizards and I know my crickets &#128077;


I worked at a place that raised Dubia roaches and crickets by the hundreds of thousands.










I didn't work with crickets much but IIRC they skip around more than run.

Looks to me more like common German roaches.

I was thinking of raising Dubias myself but decided to hold off on it till I see how the pandemic shakes out.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Think of those roaches as “sprinkles” or “toppings” for a steamy bowl of fresh hot Bat soup.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

My son spent a couple years at the insect farm. He worked Crickets, Roaches and Mealworms. I sent him the video and asked him what they were, he thinks they're roaches too.












Uber's Guber said:


> Think of those roaches as "sprinkles" or "toppings" for a steamy bowl of fresh hot Bat soup.


There's a lot of protein in them thar roaches n crickets.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Irishjohn831 said:


> I REPEAT, KNOCK IT OFFF !!!
> 
> THOSE ARE COMPANION ROACHES


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

observer said:


> There's a lot of protein in them thar roaches n crickets.


Yeah buddy, and the fat juicy roaches they grow in Wuhan have a really long shelf life and are totally unaffected by nuclear fallout or corona viruses.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Uber's Guber said:


> Yeah buddy, and the fat juicy roaches they grow in Wuhan have a really long shelf life and are totally unaffected by nuclear fallout or corona viruses.


Humans have been eating insects since before we stood up and walked. We've gone away from it ourselves but millions of people do eat them in other parts of the world.

The guys at work would occasionally toss one down just to gross out the new guys.

I guess it's an acquired taste. A taste I think I'll take a pass on.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Did you talk with the driver ?
Its possible the driver did not know . Its possible a passenger was transporting feeder crickets and the bag broke open.
How many times have passengers made a mess and not told us drivers ? I had 1 piss her pants in my car ! never told me .
The car looked very clean its highly unlikely its from the driver. You did not see a speck of food or wrappers anywhere in that car.
Again why not talk to the driver about the problem ? How clean that car was im sure he would of corrected the problem.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> Did you talk with the driver ? Its possible the driver did not know .


This is common in many third-world shithole countries. Hell, it could even be in Florida where insects thrive in the humid climate. I once rented a Cadillac at a Hertz in Miami that had a million ants soldiering through the interior, and the clerk was totally unfazed by my finding and simply acted like "business-as-usual" as she went about selecting me another vehicle.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Those are German roaches the toughest roach on the planet! Also some of the nastiest! All they want too do is live with us. He's just being a good landlord. He should not be a RS OP though. Very gross.


----------

